

The experience of an 8 yr old in one of the best hacker cons in the US - sehnaoui
http://prudentgames.com/derbycon-experience-8-year-old/

======
manopaul
Reuben is a good hardworking kid, learning daily and humble at heart. We wish
him the very best and pray that he makes a difference in the infosec space
(for the good).

------
sehnaoui
I met him and he is an awesome genius child. The info sec community should
expect great things from him.

